# Optoma EP721 - Flickering colors - DIY Repairable?



## Bob in St. Louis

Hey fellas.
A buddy of mine sent me this message the other day asking for my help. I gave him my advice, but it seemed a bit weak in my opinion. So I thought I'd come to you fellas and see what you'd say.
====================

It's been a while and everything was going great until a few days ago. My projector started flickering colors. I did some research around the web and have come to the conclusion/assumption that it is more than likely the color wheel sensor. It seems that the Optoma HD70 has a dedicated "hate club" for this very problem. I'm thinking that my EP721 is suffering from the same thing. Of course Best Buy won't open it or send it out for repairs, they will only replace it with an inferior model. I am contemplating opening it up and cleaning the sensor. Have you had this happen with your projector? I haven't checked the price for the out of warranty repairs from Optoma, but a youTube poster has me worried they are just going to over charge me to clean the sensor. His final bill ended up being about $300 after they replaced a couple parts, labor, etc. But he had the same problem again. 

You think its a good idea to pop off the top and try to clean it myself?
====================

Whatcha think? Any ideas?
Thanks in advance guys! :bigsmile:

Bob


----------



## mechman

I think that this is a good question for lcaillo or glaufman. :scratch:


----------



## lsiberian

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Hey fellas.
> A buddy of mine sent me this message the other day asking for my help. I gave him my advice, but it seemed a bit weak in my opinion. So I thought I'd come to you fellas and see what you'd say.
> ====================
> 
> It's been a while and everything was going great until a few days ago. My projector started flickering colors. I did some research around the web and have come to the conclusion/assumption that it is more than likely the color wheel sensor. It seems that the Optoma HD70 has a dedicated "hate club" for this very problem. I'm thinking that my EP721 is suffering from the same thing. Of course Best Buy won't open it or send it out for repairs, they will only replace it with an inferior model. I am contemplating opening it up and cleaning the sensor. Have you had this happen with your projector? I haven't checked the price for the out of warranty repairs from Optoma, but a youTube poster has me worried they are just going to over charge me to clean the sensor. His final bill ended up being about $300 after they replaced a couple parts, labor, etc. But he had the same problem again.
> 
> You think its a good idea to pop off the top and try to clean it myself?
> ====================
> 
> Whatcha think? Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance guys! :bigsmile:
> 
> Bob


It is a lamp issue. Turn ECO mode off and you will see it go away. It has to do with the way the lamps burn. I just had this issue this week and turning ECO mode off worked like a charm.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Thank you very much for the replies fellas. :T

Yesterday I received a couple new messages from him, here the are:
================

It took me a while to figure out what Eco mode was. On my model there is an option to turn the lamp from STD to Bright. Consulting the manual clued me in when it said STD extended the lamp life to 130%. I waited for the projector to flicker before switching the setting. The immediate effect was that the flickering stopped. But after a few minutes of running in Bright mode, it started to flicker again. The flickering is more sporadic, but is not gone. Does that mean that the bulb is starting to go? Best Buy sent me a replacement bulb, but I did not want to put that in just yet since I am around 1800 hrs and even in bright mode, I should have around 200 left.

I suppose replacing the bulb is my next step to see if the problem persists. The funny thing is, while it was at Best Buy they had it running for at least 30 mins straight and it never flickered. Granted, after bringing it home and testing it out myself, the times to get the flickering to start varied. One test was around 10 minutes, while another time it didn't start for at least 45-60 mins. Before I replace the bulb, I want to call Best Buy to make sure that using the bulb doesn't infringe on the unit replacement policy.

=================

I might have spoke to soon in my previous message. I turned everything off, and let it cool down. I fired it back up with the new settings from the get go and its been steady for at least 30 minutes. I'm gonna let it keep running until I Rampage beats Lyoto and see if it will keep going with no flickering.

=================

Well, no luck. After about an hour it started to flicker again. That setting doesn't seem to fix the problem. So maybe it is in need of a new lamp?

=================

I'm thinking about telling him it's the lamp, and to replace it, but he should check with BB policy first.
Agreed?

Thanks again, :bigsmile:
Bob


----------



## mechman

Double check on his problem, if it's just flickering then I agree with the lamp. If it's flickering colors, like he originally said, it is more than likely something else.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Hmmm....Good call mech. I'll check and get back with ya.
Thanks man,
Bob


----------



## lsiberian

It has something to do with the way the lamps burn in according to what I read. I'd push the issue further on my PJ, but I kinda want it to go out so I can replace it.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Thanks again guys! 

Here's his reply today:

=====================

Yeah it's flickering colors. Here's a link to a youtube video of someone with the Optoma HD70 with the same problem I am having. 






I checked with Best Buy and they said replacing the lamp with the one they sent would not affect an exchange if the problem continues. I switched out the lamp and fired it up. Fingers crossed it won't flicker anymore. If it does, well, Best Buy might be giving me a new projector.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Time will tell........More to come............


----------



## mechman

That does not appear to be a bulb issue to me. :rolleyesno:


----------



## lsiberian

mechman said:


> That does not appear to be a bulb issue to me. :rolleyesno:


I wonder why it went away with turning eco mode off though. I thought color wheel myself, but haven't been able to locate one for a reasonable price.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Here's the most recent update:

=====================

Ok, I popped the top off and lightly sprayed the insides out with a can of dust remover. I found the color wheel and it looked pretty clean but I lightly sprayed it off as well, both sides just to be safe. I gave what I am pretty sure was the color wheel sensor a good spraying as well. I put the old lamp back in since it still had some hours left on it. I have been running it for about and hour and a half straight and so far no color flickering. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will continue working. 

For now I'm guessing that my issue is the same as the others I have read about and it is just a build up of dust. I am going to keep it running for a bit longer before I declare victory but so far it's looking good.


----------



## lsiberian

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Here's the most recent update:
> 
> =====================
> 
> Ok, I popped the top off and lightly sprayed the insides out with a can of dust remover. I found the color wheel and it looked pretty clean but I lightly sprayed it off as well, both sides just to be safe. I gave what I am pretty sure was the color wheel sensor a good spraying as well. I put the old lamp back in since it still had some hours left on it. I have been running it for about and hour and a half straight and so far no color flickering. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will continue working.
> 
> For now I'm guessing that my issue is the same as the others I have read about and it is just a build up of dust. I am going to keep it running for a bit longer before I declare victory but so far it's looking good.


Just make sure never to aim the can at the optics. Or you will have another fun job.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Might be too late for the advice, lsiberian, as he's already performed the deed. :gulp:
Waiting for him to get back to me on whether he's considering it a victory or not.

Thanks to you fellas for the support.

Bob


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Well, looks like things turned out just fine.
Here's his latest:

==================

The projector worked with no problems for a little over 5 hours before I shut it off to make dinner. The only problem I have now is when I sprayed the dust on the insides, I got some of it on the mirror. So I am gonna need to open it back up and try to spray that off. You don't notice the dust on anything but a black screen, and even then it's not too bad, but I noticed it, and that was enough for me.

==================

I guess that's what lsiberian was referring to about staying away from the optics. 

"Whoops" :heehee:

Thanks again guys,
Bob


----------



## lsiberian

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Well, looks like things turned out just fine.
> Here's his latest:
> 
> ==================
> 
> The projector worked with no problems for a little over 5 hours before I shut it off to make dinner. The only problem I have now is when I sprayed the dust on the insides, I got some of it on the mirror. So I am gonna need to open it back up and try to spray that off. You don't notice the dust on anything but a black screen, and even then it's not too bad, but I noticed it, and that was enough for me.
> 
> ==================
> 
> I guess that's what lsiberian was referring to about staying away from the optics.
> 
> "Whoops" :heehee:
> 
> Thanks again guys,
> Bob


Just make sure you don't wipe the grease off the stuff in there. :T You only need to spray at the mirror and you will see the little dust spots clearly on it.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Great information, thank you. I'll let him know.

Bob


----------



## suspendedlight

This post is a life saver! I had this same issue with a BENQ W600, found the sensor had a small "pile" of dust sitting right next to it, once cleaned the flickering colors are gone!

I had actually ordered 2 replacement bulbs, but I guess there's no harm in having them around 

Thanks,


----------

